# Gibson... Wins again? (Bill Kelliher content)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Bill Kelliher signature model.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely winning.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 24, 2013)

BILL!

YES!

WANT!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2013)

oh holy shit


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 24, 2013)

That's my jam


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks old.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like every other Explorer.....ever....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Looks like every other Explorer.....ever....



You don't see bound Explorers with burst finishes very often. Only ones that come to mind are the Thunderhorse and Explorer E2 from the late 70's/early 80's.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 24, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Looks like every other Explorer.....ever....


Like that's a bad thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Like that's a bad thing.



This too.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 24, 2013)

I sincerely hope it's a reasonably priced one, I have been wanting an Explorer, and this'd be great


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to start saving money for this immediately.

And by saving money I mean growing out my facial hair.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Like that's a bad thing.



I mean, for most it's not. I'm no Gibson fan, aside from my LPC, though. So I guess I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I sincerely hope it's a reasonably priced one, I have been wanting an Explorer, and this'd be great



I hope so too. If they can sell the Grace Potter V for $1200, they can sell this one for a reasonable price, too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh fuck yes! Love it!


----------



## Jakke (Jan 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope so too. If they can sell the Grace Potter V for $1200, they can sell this one for a reasonable price, too.



We can only hope 


What are those pickups BTW? I can't seem decipher the logo...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's beautiful.


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2013)

That is pretty amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> We can only hope
> 
> 
> What are those pickups BTW? I can't seem decipher the logo...



Lace Nitro Hemis.

Metal and Rock Guitar Pickup | the Nitro Hemi Humbucker by Lace. Rock, Heavy Metal and Hardcore Guitar pickup made special for low noise and huge output, gain and sound.

Both Bill and Brent are endorsed by them. Bill uses those, while Brent uses the Drop n' Gains.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 24, 2013)

Really? I always thought he used DDs


----------



## Chaswald (Jan 24, 2013)

EDIT: posted this before realizing the question was answered.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Really? I always thought he used DDs



They were endorsed very recently, back in May.



Chaswald said:


> What are the pickups in that sexy goddess of a guitar?



Look above. 

I'm really interested in the Lace Drop n' Gain. Supposed to stay really tight in high and low tunings.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful!! Will definitely own this. It'll be a nice partner for my Thunderhorse.


----------



## Stone Magnet (Jan 24, 2013)

It makes sense now that I've put a little thought in to it, but I seriously never imagined there being a production signature model, particularly not through Gibson, for anyone in Mastodon. They're very deserving.
I'm certainly no Gibson fan, but I can see the appeal in this instrument versus other, comparable Explorers. Simpler controls and a less "metal" vibe to it than the Thunderhorse, but classier (if you will) than your average USA counterpart with a very tasteful burst finish and body/neck binding; it's very aesthetically pleasing. I'm a big fan of Lace, so seeing them in a Gibson model like this where they won't be able to avoid decent exposure is also an exciting prospect.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 24, 2013)

WHAT! When can i order one? I will be buying this guitar. ASAP!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 24, 2013)

i came into this thread expecting a silverburst custom 

still looks great! maybe itll be around 1300-1400$?


----------



## Galeus708 (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn, good job Gibson. Now just release a Silverburst Flying V as Brent's signature.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn, Gibson actually did something amazing for once


----------



## Skullet (Jan 25, 2013)

Brent sig would be cool but i can love with this


----------



## Blackwinged (Jan 25, 2013)

Kinda looks like the Explorer Pro model, with bound body and neck too.







Cool explorer though, and silverburst would've been awesome too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

I think he based it on an Explorer E2, which is one of his favorite guitars.

And why would Gibson release a Silverburst one? It would pretty much be the Thunderhorse with a different pickguard and pickups.


----------



## jwade (Jan 25, 2013)

I think the expectation of a silverburst in relation to Bill is simply because he's been playing a silverburst LP for quite a while (http://cdn.mos.musicradar.com/image...lliher-gibson-les-paul-silverburst-640-80.jpg). Personally, I'm really glad his sig isn't a silverburst. This model looks significantly classier than any silverburst, at least to my eyes.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he based it on an Explorer E2, which is one of his favorite guitars.
> 
> And why would Gibson release a Silverburst one? It would pretty much be the Thunderhorse with a different pickguard and pickups.



But...that quilt...with that silverburst. Why not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> But...that quilt...with that silverburst. Why not?



The Kelliher model doesn't have a quilt.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 25, 2013)

Because I really dislike silverbursts, good thing Gibson listened to me


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Kelliher model doesn't have a quilt.



Oops. I confused it with the Explorer posted just above me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Because I really dislike silverbursts, good thing Gibson listened to me



Good to see they finally decided to give a fuck. 

I like silverbursts a lot, but you rarely see copperburst guitars. So +1 for that.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess we shouldn't complain. At least it isn't Ibanez.

You can have any color as long as it's black. :3


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 25, 2013)

I really think I need one of these. I have been into mastodon since bill and brann left titd.



I met bill about 10 years ago when I sold him a sampler on eBay. He gave me a bunch of merch for taking 50 bucks off the sale price. From then on I hung out with the band a few times on Detroit. Imagine bowling with mastodon and fear factory. Good times.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 25, 2013)

Kudos to Bill on finally getting some love, that Explorer is awesome. Kinda like a modern day E2.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 25, 2013)

oh shiet!


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 25, 2013)

HOLY...... SHIT!!!!!! I love the look of that thing!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 25, 2013)

Freaking awesome! I'm really loving these explorer signatures that come with body binding (kelliher, thunderhorse, and Hagar). Most excellent!


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up with those pickups? What are they?
-Brent


----------



## drmosh (Jan 25, 2013)

That is awesome, GAS!!!!
Also Bill is a fucking great guy and deserves it


----------



## Miek (Jan 25, 2013)

Roll that beautiful bean footage


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## smfcbow (Jan 25, 2013)

MY GOD This is everything I want in a explorer, And its a fucking bill kelliher signature


----------



## Miek (Jan 25, 2013)

lmao excellent


----------



## engage757 (Jan 25, 2013)

Classy, but damn. When is Gibson going to come up with a design that is not so overused? They need some new body designs in my opinion.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 25, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Classy, but damn. When is Gibson going to come up with a design that is not so overused? They need some new body designs in my opinion.



They try to make new body designs, none of them really catch on though because they're all so repulsive.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, this more than makes up for at least 15 shitty sigs for shitty people from shitty bands. 

The 'Don has always been a solid band to me. I will be interested to see if Brent gets a sig too, though I doubt he'd want to get tied down from his rabid gearwhoring like this


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 25, 2013)

My guess is it would be like that crazy Custom Shop V he has with LP Custom style binding and a silverburst finish.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 25, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> My guess is it would be like that crazy Custom Shop V he has with LP Custom style binding and a silverburst finish.



If so then welcome to Bonertown. Population: Me.

Also: He's had more than one of those. He broke the first one in half one time during a show, so he got a new one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Classy, but damn. When is Gibson going to come up with a design that is not so overused? They need some new body designs in my opinion.



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Jakke (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, right thread this time...

I really like the Zoot Suit models, for some reason.


----------



## Miek (Jan 25, 2013)

Loomer said:


> If so then welcome to Bonertown. Population: Me.
> 
> Also: He's had more than one of those. He broke the first one in half one time during a show, so he got a new one.



I've wanted a set of silverburst and goldburst twins done up like his since the first time I saw it


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, I've got too much crap already and don't play 6 strings much anymore, but when one of my favorite guitarists releases a signature model of one of my favorite guitars, I needs it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2013)

That's gorgeous, he really deserves it.


----------



## peagull (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, that is classy as feck. Really nice axe.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Classy, but damn. When is Gibson going to come up with a design that is not so overused? They need some new body designs in my opinion.



This is what happened last time. 

















No thanks


----------



## -42- (Jan 26, 2013)

Loomer said:


> I will be interested to see if Brent gets a sig too


He does have an EGC signature model, actually.

On topic, this Explorer is fucking killer.


----------



## HRC51 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just saw ads will Bill using Yamaha guitars now. I guess if they are both willing to sponsor him...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Ok, right thread this time...
> 
> I really like the Zoot Suit models, for some reason.



ditto sir... ditto


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 26, 2013)

Other than the placement of the toggle switch, I am in love with this guitar.


----------



## ridner (Jan 27, 2013)

Bill always has great looking guitars. He deserves this!


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 28, 2013)

About time!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 28, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> This is what happened last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I don't like about it is the tuners.
but OT, after seeing Bill's sig I went searching for a older explorers and now all I need is more money, or maybe wait for this hmmmm.


----------



## pathogenicmetal666 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's nice, but I think it would be a lot better without a pickguard. 

Also not a fan of the pickup selector placement.

Otherwise, pretty nice.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 29, 2013)

-42- said:


> He does have an EGC signature model, actually.
> 
> On topic, this Explorer is fucking killer.


 
And they both had custom First Act Guitar, dunno if those can be considered Sigs since they don't appears to be available for the public (but I soooo wish they were...). Also, tried to find pics of said guitars but First Act recently changed their website and the artist page is nowhere to be found anymore it seems...

Back on topic, the world can take more and more Explorers, there never will be enough of them


----------



## Loomer (Jan 29, 2013)

This also reminds me that I need to check out those Lace pickups sometime soon.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 29, 2013)

siiicknisssss


----------



## eventuate (Jan 29, 2013)

Classy Explorers = the best Explorers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2013)

After months of waiting, it's finally on the Gibson site.

Gibson.com: Bill Kelliher Golden Axe Explorer

Looks like it'll be around $1800 - $1900.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson.com: Bill Kelliher Golden Axe Explorer


----------



## craigny (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool as f**k


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2013)

Y no silverburst?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 3, 2013)

Because the finish it comes in looks better, presumably.

Plus there's the Dethklok siggie if you want a silverburst Explorer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 3, 2013)

Man, there is a _serious_ gap in the prices of the Explorer range compared to LPs and SGs. Seems with Explorers you can get that $400 Melody Maker Explorer (which is kindof awful looking), and then nothing else until you're dropping $1500-1600 on the Standard, or more for the siggies and limited runs. It'd be nice if there was something mid-range available, so it'd be affordable but still full-featured, like the LPJ and SGJ.

Anyone know if there are any plans for an EXJ? On that note, what about a VJ?


(Even though "VJ" sounds sexually suggestive, and makes the V's shape a little funnier...)


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, there is a _serious_ gap in the prices of the Explorer range compared to LPs and SGs. Seems with Explorers you can get that $400 Melody Maker Explorer (which is kindof awful looking), and then nothing else until you're dropping $1500-1600 on the Standard, or more for the siggies and limited runs. It'd be nice if there was something mid-range available, so it'd be affordable but still full-featured, like the LPJ and SGJ.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any plans for an EXJ? On that note, what about a VJ?
> 
> ...



A EXJ would be awesome, especially with a single dog-ear P90


----------



## Majkel (Apr 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, there is a _serious_ gap in the prices of the Explorer range compared to LPs and SGs. Seems with Explorers you can get that $400 Melody Maker Explorer (which is kindof awful looking), and then nothing else until you're dropping $1500-1600 on the Standard, or more for the siggies and limited runs. It'd be nice if there was something mid-range available, so it'd be affordable but still full-featured, like the LPJ and SGJ.



They did price the Government Series really nicely... shame it's a very limited run though.


OT: GOD DAMNIT. DO. NOT. NEED. MORE. GAS.


----------



## satchisgod (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see Mastodon's guitars live in June now...on such a huge Gibson buzz right now!!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

Majkel said:


> They did price the Government Series really nicely... shame it's a very limited run though.
> 
> 
> OT: GOD DAMNIT. DO. NOT. NEED. MORE. GAS.



Yellowv went to the Gibson factory in Memphis recently and said that the Gvt series was a big let down....dude knows his guitars so....I dunno

Gibson Factory thread


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely was expecting a silverburst, but this is still sick! I personally would swap out those Lace pickups for Duncan Distortions, but that is just my


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Because the finish it comes in looks better, presumably.
> 
> Plus there's the Dethklok siggie if you want a silverburst Explorer.




His silverburst LPC is kind of his trademark though.


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 9, 2013)

I want this explorer. In fact I want like every explorer.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Looks like every other Explorer.....ever....



are you going to say the same thing about every RG, Strat, Tele, Les Paul, SG and Flying V?

its an iconic shape...they ALL look the same.


----------



## Luafcm (Apr 9, 2013)

I sold a Gibson Pro, it was a smaller body size than the regular explorer.






I'd like this Kelliher guitar better if it was black! Love the binding. It would be nice to see some binding on the headstock as well.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Apr 12, 2013)

GASing REAL hard right now


----------



## jordanky (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't even like Explorers but I want one of these!


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 12, 2013)

DAMN YOU EXPLORER AND YOUR PERPETUAL SEXINESSIFULLITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D:<


----------



## aneurysm (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

placed an order yesterday, should arrive next week around thursday. Man i´m so excited already hope i like those lace pickups !?!
does anyone already own that axe ?


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 14, 2013)

You definitely need to give us your impressions of the Lace pups with some sound clips. My standard explorer may need a set of them. lol


----------



## aneurysm (May 14, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> You definitely need to give us your impressions of the Lace pups with some sound clips. My standard explorer may need a set of them. lol



definately will, but right at the moment i´m struggling a bit cause i don´t have the right Amp for this Beast!
Explorer with Boutique Amp is


----------



## Andromalia (May 14, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, there is a _serious_ gap in the prices of the Explorer range compared to LPs and SGs.


Well, yeah, but a full price explorter isn't really in the same price bracket than a LP either. We can get a full, new, explorer for 1100&#8364;. At that price point we're still in the high end studios if we're talking LPs. Think the wine red studio is 1300&#8364;.



> placed an order yesterday, should arrive next week around thursday.


I have one reserved at Thomann, maybe it's time to check my order status then


----------



## aneurysm (May 14, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, yeah, but a full price explorter isn't really in the same price bracket than a LP either. We can get a full, new, explorer for 1100. At that price point we're still in the high end studios if we're talking LPs. Think the wine red studio is 1300.
> 
> 
> I have one reserved at Thomann, maybe it's time to check my order status then



Mine comes from Rockpalace which is based in the Netherlands i guess !?!


----------



## Doombreed (May 14, 2013)

Wow, I actually wasn't expecting it to be so affordable!

Dammit I didn't need any more gas right now, I am already like a freakin' balloon!


----------



## aneurysm (May 14, 2013)

Doombreed said:


> Wow, I actually wasn't expecting it to be so affordable!
> 
> Dammit I didn't need any more gas right now, I am already like a freakin' balloon!



I think it´s priced very reasonable cause it only costs 100-150 more than your regular Explorer and it sure looks SEXY like Hell.
Oh and don´t forget it´s limited to only 400 worldwide!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 14, 2013)

Definitely looks pretty nice, although I'd prefer Gibson to have made a Lizzy Hale production sig:

http://images.gibson.com.s3.amazona...turesImages2011/Lizzy-Hale-Halestorm-9C3E.jpg


----------



## aneurysm (May 14, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Definitely looks pretty nice, although I'd prefer Gibson to have made a Lizzy Hale production sig:
> 
> http://images.gibson.com.s3.amazona...turesImages2011/Lizzy-Hale-Halestorm-9C3E.jpg



Yep, you´re damnright sir!
Guess what, even contacted Gibson begging them to make it a production model but heaven knows if they ever will ?
This Explorer is even more stunning then the Bill Kelliher !


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 15, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, yeah, but a full price explorter isn't really in the same price bracket than a LP either. We can get a full, new, explorer for 1100&#8364;. At that price point we're still in the high end studios if we're talking LPs. Think the wine red studio is 1300&#8364;.



True, but that still means if someone wants an explorer they have to either save up nearly $1500 (which, despite how the constant stream of pricey NGDs here make make it seem, _is_ alot of money to many people), or get one of those shitty melody maker explorers that go for $400 (310&#8364. There are _loads_ of SGs and LPs in that gap between $400 and $1500, especially with all the new 2013 models. Perhaps EXs just don't sell well enough to justify the addition of more of them at varying price points, I suppose.


----------



## Nile (May 15, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Definitely looks pretty nice, although I'd prefer Gibson to have made a Lizzy Hale production sig:
> 
> http://images.gibson.com.s3.amazona...turesImages2011/Lizzy-Hale-Halestorm-9C3E.jpg



Damn man, explorer with block inlays is the shizz nitz.


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...


Note you also don't see a lot of explorers on ebay compared to the litteral horde of Les Pauls. For some reason people seem to keep them more.
Also note that an explorer is a no frills guitar to begin with, not many things you can remove to have an entry level model. No binding, plain color, not a lot to be gained by not putting gibson pickups in, as they are mad in house and therefore mass producing them is more efficient.


----------



## aneurysm (May 15, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Note you also don't see a lot of explorers on ebay compared to the litteral horde of Les Pauls. For some reason people seem to keep them more.
> Also note that an explorer is a no frills guitar to begin with, not many things you can remove to have an entry level model. No binding, plain color, not a lot to be gained by not putting gibson pickups in, as they are mad in house and therefore mass producing them is more efficient.



Hi,

do you know when you get your Kelliher Explorer ?


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2013)

Nope, still shown as "not yet available" at thomann and no email yet.


----------



## aneurysm (May 15, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Nope, still shown as "not yet available" at thomann and no email yet.



Why didn´t you order it by Rock Palace ? They have them in Stock and are cheaper too.


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2013)

Because I don't know ALL of the online distributors in europe. 
But thanks for the headup I'll check those.


----------



## Yimmj (May 15, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, there is a _serious_ gap in the prices of the Explorer range compared to LPs and SGs. Seems with Explorers you can get that $400 Melody Maker Explorer (which is kindof awful looking), and then nothing else until you're dropping $1500-1600 on the Standard, or more for the siggies and limited runs. It'd be nice if there was something mid-range available, so it'd be affordable but still full-featured, like the LPJ and SGJ.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any plans for an EXJ? On that note, what about a VJ?
> 
> ...



The epiphone Silverburst dethklok sig is 599$ but youre right i agree they need more midrange prices!


----------



## aneurysm (May 17, 2013)

Galeus708 said:


> Damn, good job Gibson. Now just release a Silverburst Flying V as Brent's signature.



Got a better suggestion.
Do you know the Lzz Hale Siganture Explorer. Same finish and hardware and we have our DREAM V


----------



## LLink2411 (May 19, 2013)

Looks like a nice wall peice, but I have never played an Explorer that did not feel cheap and awkward.


----------



## Curt (May 19, 2013)

I want it. Give it to me. NOW.... DO IT NOOOOOW!


----------



## Andromalia (May 19, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Got a better suggestion.
> Do you know the Lzz Hale Siganture Explorer. Same finish and hardware and we have our DREAM V


Didn't have a clue who it was, googled it, that guitar is nice, yep.


----------



## Curt (May 19, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Looks like a nice wall peice, but I have never played an Explorer that did not feel cheap and awkward.


 
I love them but can't get around that scale length. But being a Coheed fanboy, and having been influenced by Bill Kelliher, and James Hetfield as well... My Explorer love is too strong.


----------



## aneurysm (May 19, 2013)

Curt said:


> I love them but can't get around that scale length. But being a Coheed fanboy, and having been influenced by Bill Kelliher, and James Hetfield as well... My Explorer love is too strong.



Hi Curt,

if you really want one then you better move one and get one as long as they are availble!
Limited to 400 worldwide so take the goddamn thing


----------



## theonetruematt (May 22, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> True, but that still means if someone wants an explorer they have to either save up nearly $1500 (which, despite how the constant stream of pricey NGDs here make make it seem, _is_ alot of money to many people), or get one of those shitty melody maker explorers that go for $400 (310). There are _loads_ of SGs and LPs in that gap between $400 and $1500, especially with all the new 2013 models. Perhaps EXs just don't sell well enough to justify the addition of more of them at varying price points, I suppose.


 
They just did a run of $999 Explorers in the Government Grey series. But those guitars don't feel nearly as nice as the Bill Kelliher. I think $1599 really isn't that bad compared to most of Gibson's overpriced models. And most of those SGs and LPs inbetween $400 and $1500 are just like the Government Greys, no comparison when you pick up a Standard vs the gap-filling models.


----------



## aneurysm (May 22, 2013)

theonetruematt said:


> They just did a run of $999 Explorers in the Government Grey series. But those guitars don't feel nearly as nice as the Bill Kelliher. I think $1599 really isn't that bad compared to most of Gibson's overpriced models. And most of those SGs and LPs inbetween $400 and $1500 are just like the Government Greys, no comparison when you pick up a Standard vs the gap-filling models.



Did you compare them side by side, I hope the Bill Kelliher model is not only cosmetic?
I was also suprised it didn´t is that expensive, the regular Explorer costs 1200 here in Europe.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2013)

It's a really nice looking guitar for what it is, but for some reason I never really got into the Gibson Explorer shape--or the ESP ones for that matter... I can't explain it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 22, 2013)

I wish I wasn't rolling in debts as is. (Zero interest for the next year, but debts all the same.) I would love a legit Gibson explorer, and this one is gorgeous. I could probably swing the musicians friend 18 month thing, but my fiancé would kill me for tacking another 1600 on top. I have to settle for the Epi dethklok explorer and all it's not-as-pointy glory.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Aug 6, 2013)

I had to search the Gibson site for the Golden Axe page, and in the top right hand corner it says 'Out of Production'.


----------

